# Focal Comps, Legit?



## clayton1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

They look, feel and smell laugh like the real deal to me, but that doesnt mean much. Here are some pics...


----------



## slaming (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks real tasty. Where did you get it from?


----------



## jamiebosco (Dec 10, 2011)

WARNING FAKE FOCAL PRODUCTS SOLD ON EBAY AND ONLINE | Focal Car Audio Australia

They look real enough to me,but then again so did the Hertz HSK's I bought off ebay,which turned out to be definite fakes.That said,while I had the Hertz in my car they actually sounded really good,so go figure.In the end I told the seller that I thought they were fakes,and he refunded my money in full (and let me keep them) as long as there was no neg feedback left


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli (Aug 17, 2011)

They look to b real. The color even matches current shipments. 

What I mean by color, on new shipments my local dealer has been receiving, the k2 power cones started to b more of a neon yellow and the tweeter bezel was mor of a polish finish. Older drivers were darker yellow and th tweeter finish were more satin.


----------



## Iron Maiden (Jul 13, 2008)

I recommened to do a search. Seems I have seen the numbers to lookout for somewhere on this site or try Focal website.

I have two sets of 165 k2p. , blew a driver shop replaced with krx2. 

Cone color looks perfect. However fakes look pretty realistic.

Hope all is well with your purchase.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

It's impossible to tell, pictures kinda blurry, email focal, attach better pictures they will answer eventually. how do they sound? they might be no fakes just factory backdoor special


----------



## clayton1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

Haven't got to a sound test yet, maybe today but doubt I'd notice that either. I'll take better pics today and email focal. I really hope they're real but won't get my hopes up. Yes, from ebay.


----------



## sodium (May 29, 2011)

The way I can tell, focal speaker when you touch and feel, the speaker cone is smooth, while the fake one got some rough surface.


----------



## clayton1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

I emailed focal with some pics as well.
It is smooth, all the connections, glue, adhesive etc looks clean and not sloppy, the serial number is even and smooth.


----------



## sodium (May 29, 2011)

Just to be sure I am talking about the yellow diaphragm. If it is smooth I can assured you its legit. 

I heard some seller in my country say some focal speaker sold are factory reject although they don't have a proof. Maybe someone have some knowledge on this?


----------



## clayton1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

sodium said:


> Just to be sure I am talking about the yellow diaphragm. If it is smooth I can assured you its legit.
> 
> I heard some seller in my country say some focal speaker sold are factory reject although they don't have a proof. Maybe someone have some knowledge on this?


I hope you are right!! Yes the yellow part, it is smooth.


----------



## clayton1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

Got email back from Focal......



They are real! That's a relief.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Good to hear!


----------



## chrisfromalbany (Dec 3, 2011)

clayton1985 said:


> They look, feel and smell laugh like the real deal to me, but that doesnt mean much. Here are some pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

chrisfromalbany said:


> clayton1985 said:
> 
> 
> > They look, feel and smell laugh like the real deal to me, but that doesnt mean much. Here are some pics...
> ...


----------



## clayton1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

Where is the typo?



cobb2819 said:


> chrisfromalbany said:
> 
> 
> > Because they're fake.
> ...


----------



## clayton1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

I just saw your thread about your krx2 (I havent been on forum in a while) This is the first I heard of the spelling error and honestly didnt catch it.
Ah well, prolly just toss em out as I havent hooked anything up yet anyways.


----------



## chrisfromalbany (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't what is fake and what isn't but I can say cheapest ones I saw online had this box with misspelling in it. I was told from an Italy Focal vendor these were fakes. They were trying explain to me why they were real vendors and why some of cheaper ones weren't the really thing. Most of the oblivious fake Focal would tell eBay to pull so not to hurt their name. I also found vendors who didn't want to show me the front box.


----------



## chrisfromalbany (Dec 3, 2011)

Just to follow up. I also talked few ppl who got suck with these and then had to list them as fake krx2 on eBay but couldn't use the Focal name.


----------



## chrisfromalbany (Dec 3, 2011)

clayton1985 said:


> I just saw your thread about your krx2 (I havent been on forum in a while) This is the first I heard of the spelling error and honestly didnt catch it.
> Ah well, prolly just toss em out as I havent hooked anything up yet anyways.


but if that is true didn't you email Focal and didn't they said they were valid speakers? I be kind of interested to hear how they sound.

The vendor I went with was cheaper from Italy but not dirt cheap and he also selling a number other Focal products from Polyglass v30, UTOPIA BE 7, to just 165KP Crossover, and replacement Be tweeters. And have positive Feedback all sales.


----------



## clayton1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

YEah I emailed back n forth with a Focal rep. Assured me they were real but who knows I guess. I havent got to hear them yet and I probably wouldnt be able to tell anyways.
Ill try em out this summer hopefully and see.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Did you buy them from eBay and they shipped from Malaysia??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisfromalbany (Dec 3, 2011)

Well maybe from box cover doesn't mean as much as thought. I can't see how Focal can say there real if saw that unless that isn't an issue.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

chrisfromalbany said:


> Well maybe from box cover doesn't mean as much as thought. I can't see how Focal can say there real if saw that unless that isn't an issue.


I wonder if the misspelled box Focals are just B stock units. Or perhaps that Focal did not catch or perhaps did but did not care since they most likely pay someone else to make the box and print it's labeling.


----------



## chrisfromalbany (Dec 3, 2011)

Only tendancy I did see on eBay was China vendors would try sell these (misspelled box) on eBay (for pretty cheap) and the auctions time and time again gets pulled. I also saw someone from amazon trying sell same box for pretty cheap.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

chrisfromalbany said:


> Only tendancy I did see on eBay was China vendors would try sell these (misspelled box) on eBay (for pretty cheap) and the auctions time and time again gets pulled. I also saw someone from amazon trying sell same box for pretty cheap.


Assuming that the OP's are truely real then it would seem that the knockoff ones must have copied the misspelled box lol.


----------



## chrisfromalbany (Dec 3, 2011)

This what I am hearing..

The misspelled box is fake. Focal does not have B stock rejects. Every driver is tested before it leaves the factory. If it doesn't match specs they are thrown away. FYI.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

chrisfromalbany said:


> Well maybe from box cover doesn't mean as much as thought. I can't see how Focal can say there real if saw that unless that isn't an issue.


 Scammers are getting smarter and smarter .. if they use a valid serial number then it would return from Focal as being 'authentic' while the drivers themselves are not. Oddly multiple sets would also share the same serial numbers and they would all be verified as authentic when they are not. 

Buy one or two genuine sets and then sell dozens of counterfeits makes for a good scammer market ..Why risk it to begin with ?


----------



## SacTownMan (Nov 19, 2012)

Buy from an authorized dealer like I did.

When my 6 1/2" door woofer went out recently they sent it back to Focal and got it replaced.

(Even if it did take 5 weeks)!!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

SacTownMan said:


> Buy from an authorized dealer like I did.
> 
> When my 6 1/2" door woofer went out recently they sent it back to Focal and got it replaced.
> 
> (Even if it did take 5 weeks)!!


Focal expedites warranties, so unless a backorder, there is no reason in the world that it should take that long. Also, their backorders generally on not nearly that lengthy.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

6spdcoupe said:


> Scammers are getting smarter and smarter .. if they use a valid serial number then it would return from Focal as being 'authentic' while the drivers themselves are not. Oddly multiple sets would also share the same serial numbers and they would all be verified as authentic when they are not.
> 
> Buy one or two genuine sets and then sell dozens of counterfeits makes for a good scammer market ..Why risk it to begin with ?


 
If they are that good why would there be a spelling mistake on the box. I see mispelling or incorrect info on factory boxes and manuals from other manu's.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

If the seller is from Italy and sells other items like amps and other expensive car audio stuff, chances are they are real. there is always a black market when authorized dealers are in need of money, maybe they sell cheap in volume to anyone that is willing to buy them and then the buyer sells them on eBay.

I hope they work good, it would be great if focal can trace the s/n to a specific country to confirm they are legit, but I doubt they would track those sales that way.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

07azhhr said:


> If they are that good why would there be a spelling mistake on the box. I see mispelling or incorrect info on factory boxes and manuals from other manu's.


Authentic or not, the boxes generally come from the same source. Of all the issues with counterfeit products your concern is focused more on the grammar ?


----------



## soundcontrol (Aug 28, 2012)

I dont think knock offs are as present as some may think and what the manufactures would like you to think.

Most cases are probably b-stock items and other cases are just places unloading them with little mark up to makes sales. The manufactures will not warranty them but on many brands, when you can get the real deal for half the price of the retail item you can literally afford to replace one if you ever had an issue.

I've never had that issue with any car audio items ive used and almost all of them have been from ebay. JL Audio, RF, MTX, Alpine, Kenwood, Crossfire ect ect ect.

Fear is a great way to try and slow down something a manufacture doesn't want happening.


----------



## darkhart (Dec 14, 2008)

As was mentioned earlier, Focal DOES NOT do b-stock or Q/C failures, if it doesn't meet the standard then they are destroyed or tossed in the trash to be recycled....


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

6spdcoupe said:


> Authentic or not, the boxes generally come from the same source. Of all the issues with counterfeit products your concern is focused more on the grammar ?


 
I am not the one that is concerned with it. Others are stating that the misspelling of the word impedance by not having the "c" MEANS that they are FOR SURE fake. So it looks to me that the spelling IS the focus at hand here. 

I am just saying what I said because you stated the copycats are getting so good to use real serial numbers and asking then why aren't they also spelling the word correctly if they are that good.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

07azhhr said:


> I am not the one that is concerned with it. Others are stating that the misspelling of the word impedance by not having the "c" MEANS that they are FOR SURE fake. So it looks to me that the spelling IS the focus at hand here.
> 
> I am just saying what I said because you stated the copycats are getting so good to use real serial numbers and asking then why aren't they also spelling the word correctly if they are that good.


But I never stated that. While the box alone may or may not be someones reason behind buying or not buying is not my say. I would be Much More cautious of the source that is suppling them. 

Using real serials numbers is not that difficult .. ever seen a Dymo machine/printer ? Much easier to spit out a little sticker than it is to re- start the process of production run boxes.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

soundcontrol said:


> I dont think knock offs are as present as some may think and what the manufactures would like you to think.
> 
> Most cases are probably b-stock items and other cases are just places unloading them with little mark up to makes sales. The manufactures will not warranty them but on many brands, when you can get the real deal for half the price of the retail item you can literally afford to replace one if you ever had an issue.
> 
> ...


You had me at:


soundcontrol said:


> I dont think


What you *think *you know and what you actually know are two completely different things. It's quite clear you're a bargain shopper and throw care to the wind when it comes to authenticity, warranty, support and so forth. Maybe you had a good run, maybe it will continue, maybe you don't care. In the end .. a lot of maybes. Personally, I prefer facts and reality.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

6spdcoupe said:


> But I never stated that. While the box alone may or may not be someones reason behind buying or not buying is not my say. I would be Much More cautious of the source that is suppling them.
> 
> Using real serials numbers is not that difficult .. ever seen a Dymo machine/printer ? Much easier to spit out a little sticker than it is to re- start the process of production run boxes.


I know that you did not. BUT you did quote Chrisfromalbany who was talking about why Focal would confirm that they were real if they saw pics of the misspelling. Look back thru the thread and you will see the images that Chris posted. I did not see that pick on Focals website though as an example of fake vs real so I wonder where he got it from.

You suggested to him that Focal would think they were real because the counterfitters used real serial numbers thus the OP's serial number would appear real. 

You mention printing a serial number but I think you do not realize that these particular Focals have the serial numberetched/ground/stamped, whatever the method is, into the rear plate of the speaker thus making it more involved then just printing a sticker. 

This is done though according to Focal's website BUT I am questioning that if they are going to these lengths then why would they allow for a misspelling of one word get past them and give them away as fakes?

I certainly do not think that they are buying the boxes from the same source that Focal is as that would leave a paper trail right to them. So they must be making the boxes themselves or having someone make them. 

Again though all I was saying is if they are that good then why are they allowing for a misspelling that gives them away.


----------



## clayton1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

Im not overly concerned about it anymore myself. If they're real, sweet! If not..oh well, live and learn!
I did some homework before I bought them and never heard/read a peep about the spelling error unfortunately.


----------



## SacTownMan (Nov 19, 2012)

The shop that worked on my install is on the Focal website as an authorized dealer but they can be really flakey. I kept going back bugging them for my replacement and they kept telling me they were waiting for Focal to ship it back. I asked if Focal was driving it back to Sacramento all the way from France.
I had them replace my RF P400-4 with a RF T600-4. They bridged the channels into my Performance Series P165V33 3 Way Component Speakers. Not only was the amp overheating and shutting down but the front soundstage sounded like crap. The 6 1/2" LF door woofer fried the NEXT day. I went back and they were telling me I was playing it too loud. I was pissed with their attitude and told them it sounded like crap after they worked on it. I showed them that when I faded to the front left ALL 6 speakers were on and when I faded to the front right..... same thing! Then I faded to the rear and they had the channels reversed!! I couldn't believe these guys could do such a shoddy job.
I understand that it's tough to take the factory HU and keep the Uconnect etc. working but they have tried 3 different times to set up my Audio Control LC8i right and this last time I had to argue with the tech that he summed the front channels wrong and finally the manager spent 2 hours getting it right. 
Anybody recommend a quality shop in the Sacramento area cause these guys have screwed my car up for the last time!!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

07azhhr said:


> I know that you did not. BUT you did quote Chrisfromalbany who was talking about why Focal would confirm that they were real if they saw pics of the misspelling. Look back thru the thread and you will see the images that Chris posted. I did not see that pick on Focals website though as an example of fake vs real so I wonder where he got it from.
> 
> You suggested to him that Focal would think they were real because the counterfitters used real serial numbers thus the OP's serial number would appear real.
> 
> ...


 I think you may be reading a bit too far into my replies here. Perhaps I may have overstated or under clarified my quickly written response though. 

I am a Focal dealer, actually quite a good one. That being said I am used to seeing/hearing about these sort of purchases and _generally _speaking the person questioning authenticity only goes by the sticker when checking. 

More than you know, or better yet, Want to know comes from the same or neighboring buildhouses, especially with packaging. I am not stating that what is posted above is fact, but it is Very possible.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

SacTownMan said:


> The shop that worked on my install is on the Focal website as an authorized dealer but they can be really flakey. I kept going back bugging them for my replacement and they kept telling me they were waiting for Focal to ship it back. I asked if Focal was driving it back to Sacramento all the way from France.
> I had them replace my RF P400-4 with a RF T600-4. They bridged the channels into my Performance Series P165V33 3 Way Component Speakers. Not only was the amp overheating and shutting down but the front soundstage sounded like crap. The 6 1/2" LF door woofer fried the NEXT day. I went back and they were telling me I was playing it too loud. I was pissed with their attitude and told them it sounded like crap after they worked on it. I showed them that when I faded to the front left ALL 6 speakers were on and when I faded to the front right..... same thing! Then I faded to the rear and they had the channels reversed!! I couldn't believe these guys could do such a shoddy job.
> I understand that it's tough to take the factory HU and keep the Uconnect etc. working but they have tried 3 different times to set up my Audio Control LC8i right and this last time I had to argue with the tech that he summed the front channels wrong and finally the manager spent 2 hours getting it right.
> Anybody recommend a quality shop in the Sacramento area cause these guys have screwed my car up for the last time!!


 When in doubt, even just a little bit, go directly to the source. Let us only hope there isn't a next time though.


----------



## soundcontrol (Aug 28, 2012)

6spdcoupe said:


> You had me at:
> 
> What you *think *you know and what you actually know are two completely different things. It's quite clear you're a bargain shopper and throw care to the wind when it comes to authenticity, warranty, support and so forth. Maybe you had a good run, maybe it will continue, maybe you don't care. In the end .. a lot of maybes. Personally, I prefer facts and reality.


Wow I guess that struck a nerve. There are plenty of facts to be found. One being that it is in the manufacture and retailers best interest to promote the possibility of large quantites of knock offs being sold all over the internet. 

Well going through my experiences along with many others I know through ebay gives a nice start of a sample. Ive done my time in retail and can say that was never an issue with the many online products we saw come through.

Its great your a Focal dealer and you have an interest to protect. Thats great. I refuse to pay full price for something that only benefits the retailer in profit and not me as a consumer. I still pay attention as a consumer and do my research before making a purchase. I prefer to see the price upfront not go into a local shop with no prices posted on the products and wait for a sales person to tell me their price for the day.

In your shop experience how much fraudulent product have you had come through? 

In any situation the best thing a consumer can do is contact the manufacture directly and ask. This applies to so many different things.


----------



## chrisfromalbany (Dec 3, 2011)

07azhhr said:


> I know that you did not. BUT you did quote Chrisfromalbany who was talking about why Focal would confirm that they were real if they saw pics of the misspelling. Look back thru the thread and you will see the images that Chris posted. I did not see that pick on Focals website though as an example of fake vs real so I wonder where he got it from.
> 
> You suggested to him that Focal would think they were real because the counterfitters used real serial numbers thus the OP's serial number would appear real.
> 
> ...


1) the picture I showed u comparing the two was from vendors Italy and Greece who are getting under cut in sales by listing generally coming from China. They made picture so differences between their product and these Chinese ones. These two vendors on eBay sell alot Focal products and I got believe if fake would been shut down. Have alot positive feedback.

2) Yes I was alittle concerned that if the OP actually send a picture of this misspelling and they didnt catch for whatever reason. Because if see quantity of listing for these misspelled boxes there seems be alot. I think it would be a known issue for Focal and you wouls thought you hear something on it.

3) Someone daily is checking all Focal sales on eBay and pulling all misspelled ones. This includes even used ones that were fakes (in that instanance wasn't misspelling issue but there pictures of comps and seller was informed from posted pics that indeed Focal's were fakes, I send PM asking why auction stop all of sudden). 

And Chinese listers are making auction close in as soonest time possible (3 days?) or using buy now for $500 range for product. Some buy it nows do seem be getting through.


----------



## chrisfromalbany (Dec 3, 2011)

Here one now.. Check out before it gets pulled..

Look at picture of box. But I'm affaid once people know trick box they won't openly display it or worst fix spelling. Although vendors I did talk to said other ways of knowing. 

Focal 165KRX2 2 Way 6 5" Car Speaker 3544052751321 | eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Focal-krx2-...044695262?pt=Car_Speakers&hash=item257f0308de


----------



## dynaudiofile (Jun 8, 2013)

chrisfromalbany said:


> Here one now.. Check out before it gets pulled..
> 
> Look at picture of box. But I'm affaid once people know trick box they won't openly display it or worst fix spelling. Although vendors I did talk to said other ways of knowing.
> 
> ...


Great work Chris. You may have just saved me a costly mistake. Does anyone else know how to spot the fakes? It is scary how close they can get.

http://gearheads.in/showthread.php?...o-JL-Audio-JBL-Alpine-and-many-more-with-pics


----------



## darkhart (Dec 14, 2008)

If you don't want the fakes, then buy authorized from a b&m otherwise you run a HIGH risk that what you buy online will indeed be a fake. Don't get me wrong though people cause I buy things online just as much as the next person shopping for a bargin but there are something that I just will not take chances with....ie high line equipment that I know is protected....


----------



## chrisfromalbany (Dec 3, 2011)

IMO if they are online vendor.. they been selling all types Focal speakers for awhile and they have good feedback and from Italy or Greece they chances are good.. I have noticed a lot of fake Focal coming in from CA. And Focal looks at listings on eBay and asks eBay remove the listing.. Like the ones above that were listed on eBay got taken down.


----------



## chrisfromalbany (Dec 3, 2011)

here is your fakes right here..

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-...KRX2-Two-Way-set-air-horn-car-audio-speakers-


----------



## dynaudiofile (Jun 8, 2013)

I checked out a pair of the "fakes" today. They had the misspelled Impedance on the box. One of the cones looked out of shape and not perfectly round. I noticed no other obvious faults. Glue looked fine. I was guessing more toward factory second than Malasian knockoff. If it was a copy it was a pretty impressive one. However something definitely didn't seem right. Owner claimed he paid 750 from Italy. I never got the feeling he was lying. Had I not read this thread I doubt I would have been so observant. Of course I did not buy them.

However it did have a happy ending. The guy said he had another pair or the KRX2 woofs that were definitely genuine. He pulled them out and they looked a little bit scratched and used. They had an A serial number and I was pretty sure they were legit. I put them in the rear deck of my sedan and hooked them up to a 300/2 low passed at 4000Hz. Ran them with the Dynaudio 3 ways in the front and no sub. The KRX2s brought the whole system to life. The Focals were slamming with a very punchy midbass. I would have guessed there was a sub hooked up. The rear fill was the missing piece of the puzzle in my install. The forward nature of the Focals offset the politeness of the Dyns perfectly. I know many people say not to bother with a rear speakers, but I think they can fill a system out very nicely.


----------



## chrisfromalbany (Dec 3, 2011)

http://www.focal-america.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/announcement.jpg


----------



## darkhart (Dec 14, 2008)

chrisfromalbany said:


> http://www.focal-america.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/announcement.jpg


Yeah Focal faxed us that noticed last week, I had already knew about, maybe we can now put this matter to rest.....


----------



## dynaudiofile (Jun 8, 2013)

Again Chris. Thanks for bringing this to everyones attention. You saved me a costly mistake.


----------



## dynaudiofile (Jun 8, 2013)

I had actually spent hours searching as I knew there was suppose to be fake Focals floating around. Chris's posts were about the only concrete information I found on the KRX2s. In case it helps anybody I noticed that the serials with the misspelled boxes tend to have a B and the last 4 numbers are in the 3000 to 5000 range. So if you are buying a set that is not boxed I would be extra vigilant if the serial falls in this category. Of course I don't know if this is a definite indication but it is certainly worth looking for. When did Focal make the announcement of these fakes? As they seem to have been out for quite some time.


----------



## dcollister440 (Nov 24, 2011)

chrisfromalbany said:


> I don't what is fake and what isn't but I can say cheapest ones I saw online had this box with misspelling in it. I was told from an Italy Focal vendor these were fakes. They were trying explain to me why they were real vendors and why some of cheaper ones weren't the really thing. Most of the oblivious fake Focal would tell eBay to pull so not to hurt their name. I also found vendors who didn't want to show me the front box.


Am I retarded? I don't see the misspelling...honestly I'm sure it's there I just don't want to feel like an idiot.


----------



## dynaudiofile (Jun 8, 2013)

The box on the left says impedane not impedance in the french description. Also 2 Ohm Impedance is close together almost like it is one word.


----------



## dcollister440 (Nov 24, 2011)

dynaudiofile said:


> The box on the left says impedane not impedance in the french description. Also 2 Ohm Impedance is close together almost like it is one word.



Ok the first picture doesn't have the misspelling...?? I feel lost lol
I like Focal and have a set of polyglass 165vr's in my lexus, they sound great. Most of the time things are just too good to be true though


----------



## dynaudiofile (Jun 8, 2013)

I must say I have never seen a speaker flop around the way those KRs do. They seem to wobble in a wave like manner instead of the whole cone going out in one movement.
Focal 165 k2p + 165 krx2 + audison lrx 2.500 mumba - YouTube

Focal K2 Power 6 KRX2 (165 KRX2 WOOFER KIT) - YouTube


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

dynaudiofile said:


> I must say I have never seen a speaker flop around the way those KRs do. They seem to wobble in a wave like manner instead of the whole cone going out in one movement.
> Focal 165 k2p + 165 krx2 + audison lrx 2.500 mumba - YouTube
> 
> Focal K2 Power 6 KRX2 (165 KRX2 WOOFER KIT) - YouTube


It's because of the camera...


----------



## chrisfromalbany (Dec 3, 2011)

I will comment later.. but I got a hold of a set of the fakes.. see any differences.. not rocket science really..


----------



## dynaudiofile (Jun 8, 2013)

So what is the verdict? Do they sound better than the real things????


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

You know those things might very well come from the same factory as the real ones. Can something be fake yet be the same?


----------



## dynaudiofile (Jun 8, 2013)

With many products that may be the case. But Focals are supposedly made in France. If they were made in China that would be quite believable. But I suppose anything is possible.


----------



## clayton1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

chrisfromalbany said:


> I will comment later.. but I got a hold of a set of the fakes.. see any differences.. not rocket science really..


First picture I can tell much, second pick is pretty badly obvious lol "kpx2" and the 3rd pic I can see shiny glue I guess it is? Other then that I cant tell much from the pictures.....

I think those bastards did a pretty good job on my fakes!!


----------



## chrisfromalbany (Dec 3, 2011)

build quality in all product noticeably lower.. gave fake pair to my brother he didn't install them yet..

also if look on picture of word Focal.. the letter "O" in bottom of picture above, it just looks really weird.. and on all products so that is easiest way tell if fakes.. tweeters had ton glue as well.. and components in XOs cheaper and rattled. i mean they cheap across the board doesn't come through in pics. these are NO WAY b stock.. different parts.. different yellow fiber for woofers.. totally different materials and finish wise.. these are designed fakes or reversed engineered with focal recipe.


----------



## clayton1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

I noticed the letter O in focal looked out of place last night.... I need to find a new set of 6.5 comps as Im in the middle of install now!!


----------



## clayton1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

I may just hook these up for ****s n giggles til I get a replacement set of some sort...


----------



## clayton1985 (Sep 19, 2012)

Ive got them hooked up in the back seat area on floor....I have nothing to compare them too but they dont sound anything great so I think its safe to confirm they are fakes! 

To the garbage bin!! (soon as I buy a new set of something...)


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Impedance is how it is spelled in French, Impedence is how it is spelled in UK english. In Canada, they are spelled the french way, at least according to French translation websites.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

SQ Audi said:


> Impedance is how it is spelled in French, Impedence is how it is spelled in UK english. In Canada, they are spelled the french way, at least according to French translation websites.


It is not about the A vs E. The C is left out so it becomes "impedane" and on the UK text they left out a space between ohm and impedence .


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I`m wondering is that so ****ing hard to buy one legit set and copy it properly?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

AAAAAAA said:


> Can something be fake yet be the same?


 answer is obvious, don`t you think? how many fake products have you seen?
Some things can be visually close, not functionally. Speakers must perform, visual similarity means nothing.


----------

